# ‘100 things I wish I’d known about living with diabetes’ - order your free book



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2015)

I wrote a tip for this book when DUK originally asked for them, and got an email saying it's now ready and on it's way to me  They also gave me this link for my friends to order theirs too, so here you are! 

http://100things.diabetes.org.uk/


----------



## Robin (Nov 23, 2015)

I've just heard mine's on its way too, I wrote a tip about holidays at high altitude. I also noticed they're giving them out on the DUK website.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2015)

Robin said:


> I've just heard mine's on its way too, I wrote a tip about holidays at high altitude. I also noticed they're giving them out on the DUK website.


I can't remember what my tip was!


----------



## Annette (Nov 23, 2015)

I gave 3 tips. No idea what any of them were, but my copy is also on its way


----------



## Robin (Nov 23, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I can't remember what my tip was!





Annette Anderson said:


> I gave 3 tips. No idea what any of them were, but my copy is also on its way


I'd forgotten what mine was, but they quoted it back to me when they contacted me a couple of months ago asking for a photo and a line about my diabetes, didn't you get that? ( That stuck in my mind because it's the only time anyone's ever asked me for a photo, other than the DVLA and Passport office!)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2015)

Robin said:


> I'd forgotten what mine was, but they quoted it back to me when they contacted me a couple of months ago asking for a photo and a line about my diabetes, didn't you get that? ( That stuck in my mind because it's the only time anyone's ever asked me for a photo, other than the DVLA and Passport office!)


Don't remember that, might have missed it.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't recall them asking - so it will be 100 new things to me!  LOL  (Whereas you lot'll only get 99 .........)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2015)

trophywench said:


> I don't recall them asking - so it will be 100 new things to me!  LOL  (Whereas you lot'll only get 99 .........)


I don't know, mine might be new to me as well, since I don't remember it!


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2015)

Just got my copy through the letterbox. There I am at no.35!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2015)

My postie hasn't been yet


----------



## malturn (Dec 2, 2015)

Just ordered mine


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2015)

Northerner said:


> My postie hasn't been yet


Blimey, I thought ours was late, usually 11.30ish.
Can't find you in the book, was your tip one of the ones chosen? Can't tell if anyone else I know is in, it's all real names and real photos!
I've been having a flick through, there are some really useful tips, things that seem so obvious when you read them, but I'd never have thought of them on my own!


----------



## pav (Dec 2, 2015)

Just ordered my copy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2015)

Robin said:


> Blimey, I thought ours was late, usually 11.30ish.
> Can't find you in the book, was your tip one of the ones chosen? Can't tell if anyone else I know is in, it's all real names and real photos!
> I've been having a flick through, there are some really useful tips, things that seem so obvious when you read them, but I'd never have thought of them on my own!


Yes, I had a top chosen  My postie can come at any time between 8 am and 8 pm, completely unpredictable since the RM got sold off and they changed their working practices - rarely even see the same postie, whereas previously I had had the same one since coming to live here in1999.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 2, 2015)

Waiting for my copy


----------



## Flower (Dec 2, 2015)

I am now a published author although photo-less - I like the air of mystery! 

Just had a quick look and it's a useful book, something I would have loved to have when I first left home.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 2, 2015)

I wondered if it was you when I read that, Robin! - mine came yesterday.  Don't remember seeing Northie credited or Flower.   However there was one from a Taz, and I wondered if that was 'our' Taz?


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm incognito, hiding under a blanket of snow in the book, and hiding under a riding hat on here!
Wondered if the entry from Cheltemham was Flower under another alias.


----------



## Flower (Dec 2, 2015)

You've blown my cover Robin!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, I got my book - and my tip isn't in it!  They sent me the book for submitting the tip


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 7, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Well, I got my book - and my tip isn't in it!  They sent me the book for submitting the tip


Can you list the tips on the forum?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2015)

Sue - I am taking mine to the D clinic on Weds to give them to leave lying about, you know, something for folk to pick up and glance at whilst waiting cos to be absolutely honest, there wasn't anything in there that I would find useful, that I didn't already know to the extent that I need it, IYSWIM.

I don't knock any of it, all stuff I have only picked up or sought out over the years, but you haven't a clue when you first get it, have you?  And it's difficult to pitch anything like this at a level to suit all - because here I am doing exactly what we accuse the NHS of doing and we don't like it - just ASSUMING you wouldn't find anything new!  LOL


----------



## topcat123 (Dec 8, 2015)

just ordered mine, such a good idea


----------



## Annette (Dec 8, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Sue - I am taking mine to the D clinic on Weds to give them to leave lying about, you know, something for folk to pick up and glance at whilst waiting cos to be absolutely honest, there wasn't anything in there that I would find useful, that I didn't already know to the extent that I need it, IYSWIM.
> 
> I don't knock any of it, all stuff I have only picked up or sought out over the years, but you haven't a clue when you first get it, have you?  And it's difficult to pitch anything like this at a level to suit all - because here I am doing exactly what we accuse the NHS of doing and we don't like it - just ASSUMING you wouldn't find anything new!  LOL


Was wondering what to do with mine for same reason - not that Im a know it all but there was nothing in it for me. Might ask if the GP surgery would like it...


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 8, 2015)

Just ordered mine - couldn't have come at a better time really


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 9, 2015)

just ordered mine. Is one of the tips to join this forum?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2015)

pottersusan said:


> just ordered mine. Is one of the tips to join this forum?


I don't think it is - it ought to be though!


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 11, 2017)

Just ordered mine too


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you for sharing the link, just ordered mine.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 11, 2017)

I got this book several months ago, it's good for the newly diagnosed and very easy to read.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 11, 2017)

I've just ordered one.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 11, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Sue - I am taking mine to the D clinic on Weds to give them to leave lying about, you know, something for folk to pick up and glance at whilst waiting cos to be absolutely honest, there wasn't anything in there that I would find useful, that I didn't already know to the extent that I need it, IYSWIM.
> 
> I don't knock any of it, all stuff I have only picked up or sought out over the years, but you haven't a clue when you first get it, have you?  And it's difficult to pitch anything like this at a level to suit all - because here I am doing exactly what we accuse the NHS of doing and we don't like it - just ASSUMING you wouldn't find anything new!  LOL


That's a good idea, I will take my copy to the gp waiting room. They don't have anything about Diabetes there.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2017)

I keep forgetting to suggest this to new members! Must remember!


----------



## Sals75 (Feb 11, 2017)

Robin said:


> I've just heard mine's on its way too, I wrote a tip about holidays at high altitude. I also noticed they're giving them out on the DUK website.


I'm off trekking in Nepal in April so your tip may come in very helpful!


----------

